# Information and links to each major vacation area on the west coast!



## TUGBrian

This thread is being used to act as a sticky to house all of the individual threads with information, tips, advice and help for those visiting these states and areas!


Alaska Timeshare Vacation information and Tips!

California Timeshare Vacation Information and Tips

Utah and Colorado Timeshare Vacation information and tips!

Idaho Montana and Wyoming Timeshare vacation information and tips

Oregon and Washington State Timeshare vacation information and tips

Nevada Arizona and New Mexico Timeshare vacation information and tips


----------



## BJRSanDiego

I was interested in the California links.  But unfortunately most of the links were broken and IIRC I got a 404 error.


----------



## Space Coast Laurie

Taking kids to the CA desert?  (Or even if you're just kids at heart!)  









						Palm Springs with Kids – Things to Do in the California Desert
					

Besides the obvious - having fun in the pool, there are plenty of things to do in Palm Springs with kids. You'll quickly notice that there are many family friendly activities in Palm Springs CA and beyond. Palm Springs is a great base for exploring the California desert. From there you can enjoy...



					forgetsomeday.com


----------



## pedro47

Outstanding idea most threads needs to be updated with current information.


----------

